# Please need info on drip system



## MinDimension (Feb 14, 2011)

Could someone possibly tell me how a drip system would work? 
I was wondering if it drip 24/7 or a partial of the time,... stuff like that?

I am using soil too by the way.

I m trying to find a easy way to water multiple plants at a time.


----------



## gchristo (Feb 14, 2011)

I use a drip system on my rockwool cubes on slabs.  I run 1/4" drip lines w/ an emitter to each plant.  I use a timer to run a water pump placed in a 15 gal reservoir for 15 to 30 min durations either 4 or 5 times per day. I adjust the watering times and periods depending on the plants' needs. The only drawback is that it almost necessitates running one strain at a time. 
The reservoir is plenty large enough with 4 plants to last at least one week and maybe two if the plants are smaller without needing to add water. I always change out the reservoir each week with new water and new nutes.   

It is a simple and very sucessful system that has grown the best I've ever consistently smoked, but more importantly, it has grown with me. 
I am planning to switch over to DWC this summer if I can figure out a suitable reservoir system for my needs. I think the trade off will be float valves and quick disconnect plumbing, vs timers and water pumps.

Cheers.


----------



## MinDimension (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks alot for replying. 
What do you mean with an emitter to each plant? Whats an emitter?

Also i was looking up on DWC and its basically doing it hydroponic. If i did DWC i would have to use soil anymore right?


----------



## gchristo (Feb 20, 2011)

MD, 
An emitter is the drip mechinism, or the misting 'gizmo', looks like a button, and are usually sold in gal/hr, or l/min, or whatever.  Mine are US , and are 2 1/2 gal/hr drip emitters, one to each plant. 
Cheers


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (May 8, 2011)

MinDimension said:
			
		

> Could someone possibly tell me how a drip system would work?
> I was wondering if it drip 24/7 or a partial of the time,... stuff like that?
> 
> I am using soil too by the way.
> ...


This may be a few months late but thought I would answer you anyways
I run rockwool cubes on top of rockwool slabs
10 gal resevoir
I just use "T"'s and 90 degree tube connectors from the hydro store with tiny black hose from lowe's 
$15 pump from hydro store 
I run my nutes 24/7 plants will eat what they want so you cant overwater them. 

I use 400W HPS for flower, 400w MH for veg.
Have stinky sticky buds in 6th week of flower right now.


----------

